# [make] ld: cannot find -lEGL

## 3PO

Hallo Zusamen,

seit dem letzten world Update bricht der Complier immer wieder mit:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lEGL
```

ab.

Hier am Beispiel von x11-libs/cairo:

```
.....

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h: In function 'cairo_int_status_t _cairo_qt_surface_stroke(void*, cairo_operator_t, const cairo_pattern_t*, cairo_path_fixed_t*, const cairo_stroke_style_t*, const cairo_matrix_t*, const cairo_matrix_t*, double, cairo_antialias_t, cairo_clip_t*)':

/usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvector.h:119:12: warning: inlining failed in call to 'QVector<T>::~QVector() [with T = double]': call is unlikely and code size would grow

cairo-qt-surface.cpp:1086:88: warning: called from here

cairo-qt-surface.cpp:1009:5: warning: inlining failed in call to 'PatternToBrushConverter::~PatternToBrushConverter()': call is unlikely and code size would grow

cairo-qt-surface.cpp:1029:31: warning: called from here

cairo-qt-surface.cpp:1102:5: warning: inlining failed in call to 'PatternToPenConverter::~PatternToPenConverter()': call is unlikely and code size would grow

cairo-qt-surface.cpp:1349:44: warning: called from here

  CXXLD  libcairo_cxx.la

  CCLD   libcairo.la

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.5.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lEGL

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libcairo.la] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3101:  Called _eapi2_src_compile

 *     ebuild.sh, line  665:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              emake || die "emake failed"

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/log/portage/x11-libs:cairo-1.10.2-r1:20110710-133340.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/tmp/portage/x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1/work/cairo-1.10.2'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/log/portage/x11-libs:cairo-1.10.2-r1:20110710-133340.log'
```

Hier das komplette Log: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/435152/

Bei media-gfx/imagemagick war es das selbe, allerdings konnte ich es dann mit "-svg" bauen.

Was genau fehlt denn nun, bzw. was ist "-lEGL"?

----------

## franzf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=374647

Hier half

```
# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

und schon gab es das /usr/lib64/libEGL.so wieder.

Aber mittlerweile gibt es wohl ein aktualisiertes mesa-ebuild. Kannst also einfach syncen und nochmal probieren  :Smile: 

----------

## 3PO

1000 THX @ franzf,

das hat auch bei mir geholfen.  :Wink: 

----------

